#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Substituição de rádios por fibra

## jamers0n

Boa Noite pessoal estou mudando a tecnologia do link que recebo e tenho duvidas em qual equipamentos compra 
Segue o senário de minha pequena rede

Tenho 120 clientes
Separados em 3 links de rádio 
Estou mudando para 1 único link dedicado em fibra 
Tenho 3 RB 750 atendendo os pontos ( uma para cada ponto )

De onde recebo o link dedicado para os 3 pontos são 400 mts em fibra MM ( monomodo)
Quero levar até os pontos link em fibra e dividindo com Switch de 8 ou 16 portas cascateando 
Ponto 1 tem 13 switches
Ponto 2 tem 8 switches
Ponto 3 tem 3 switches ( expandindo )

Dúvida qual tipo de conversor usar ?
Qualquer conversor pode receber um link X e cascatear para switches tem um limite ?

Ex.

RB com SFP >>>>>conversor >>>>switches

Ou 

RB >>> conversor >>>>conversor >>>switches


Equipamentos que tenho 

Tecnicamente nenhum para FFTX

Tenho um DataCom com 4 portas SFP e 4 Ether 
Pensei em usar para mandar o link.

Será que serve. ?


Desde já obrigado.


Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JC2D

Qual o modelo do Datacom que você tem?
É preciso ficar atento à capacidade do Fabric do equipamento.

----------

